# LA Rental Suggestions



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Captain Charlie Thomason runs Bayou Charters and SilverSide lodge in Hopedale. Not sure if he rents the lodge if you aren't fishing with him, but he might. It looks like a giant double-wide Duplex on 30' pilings, but the inside is really nice. Each side has a kitchen, 3BR, and 2 baths. Living room has a big sectional sofa and a big screen LCD TV. The area below has picnic tables and grills. Come to think of it, I think he owns the small cottages next door, too.
https://www.facebook.com/BayouCharters/


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

I'm heading there in the morning, I'll check....there was a converted barge at Hopedale that looked like a cool place.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. Keep em coming. Any preferred months for the Bulls? Dec??


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

@CDL any updates??


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

http://www.southernwaycharters.com/dogwood-lodge-hopedale/.....Never stayed there just passed it alot


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Planning on getting a crew of guys to make a LA trip this winter for some bull reds on fly.
> 
> Any recommendations for places to stay in either Delacroix or Hopedale?
> 
> Thanks!


http://captaindude.com/

He has a house and some trailers in Hopedale.
Joe


----------



## jakesterolemiss (Jan 7, 2015)

FSUDrew

I stay at either The Delacroix Lodge (Delacroix) or Capt Dudenhefer's (Hopedale).

Delacroix Lodge is small cabins with 4 bunks and a small kitchen. Its pretty cool because everyone hangs out at night in front to grill out and have cocktails. Normally $150/night. About a mile from 2 marinas.

I have also stayed at Capt Dude's, which is an equally cool place. Price depends on what trailer you get (usually around $150). About 4-5 miles from Breton Sound Marina.

I normally pick where I stay depending on where I want to launch. Both have everything you need for a temporary home base. Get all your food and supplies in Chalmette before you come down, there is nothing reliable once you get passed that.

November through February are the big fish months in this area. Good luck man!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input! Been talking with a buddy who has stayed in the Delacroix Lodges as well. He said they were great. Have another buddy pushing for Venice, which he has stayed at 3 times already. In general LA seems to be hot with fishing all over. I'm just ready to get over. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I just got back from a vrbo next to myrtle grove marina (port sulphur). Couldn't have been a better set up (ice maker, 2 boat lifts etc )


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

jlindsley said:


> I just got back from a vrbo next to myrtle grove marina (port sulphur). Couldn't have been a better set up (ice maker, 2 boat lifts etc )


Could you post the name or link to the place?


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

https://www.vrbo.com/821794

or you can search on vrbo port sulphur, la


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Bulls are there all year. Jan-March is Best because The water is the cleanest. Fishing smack bay and all the out islands are the best. They are an hour or so from the marina, but worth it because no one drives out there. Be nice to the big girls, lift them from the water by their belly. Avoid the boga. They weigh so much that their jaws can become dislocated which can ultimately kill them.


----------

